# Another colorado buck



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

My friend killed this buck in Colorado. What do you think he scores?










Here is another buck taken by a friend in Colorado. What does the buck score?


----------



## TCSSPRO204 (Sep 27, 2008)

Nice buck!! 160ish


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

The top one is more than 160ish. :wink: :wink: I know I know it's hard to tell from just the front view. :lol:


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

I'm not good with scores, but like slayer says, that first buck is definately more than 160ish. Nice heavy antlers and decent length. I like those wavy front forks.. 8) He'll look real good on the wall.

Awesome bucks.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice! 
1st- close to 170 
2nd- close to 160


----------



## muleydeermaniac (Jan 17, 2008)

More than anything I've ever shot! :lol: :lol: :lol: -_O- :rotfl:


----------



## Brookie (Oct 26, 2008)

1st maybe 150, 2nd 140, they are even on both sides though


----------



## Moose Hollow (Apr 26, 2008)

Score dosen't matter nice buck all bet he's happy.


----------



## BIG-TNT (Oct 19, 2007)

NICE realy nice


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

sawsman said:


> I'm not good with scores, but like slayer says, that first buck is definately more than 160ish. Nice heavy antlers and decent length. I like those wavy front forks.. 8) He'll look real good on the wall.
> 
> Awesome bucks.


+1, he is a shooter, once he is down get him measured!


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Nice buck, congrats to your friends.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

I called them both as 160" class bucks. Congrats...........looks fun!


----------

